# BLACK t-jet charger on ebay!!!!!!!!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1960S-BLACK-AUR...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If its real,this guy just hit the lotto!
Christian


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*wooooah*

Whoah...black....wow!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Have to keep an eye on this one.  rr


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Nice looking car, and all. But I don't recall Aurora having Black Chargers. Perhaps a prototype or employee-one-ofs.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

FYI............. I just checked my book by John Clark,does not list a Black Charger.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Wanna know the secret? 

The tail stripes tell a tale. Clearly a re-do but the origins are an intriguing puzzle with a very simple answer.

Lets see if anyone is knowing what I'm thinking.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Someone stripped the chrome from one?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Aliens brought it here...*

There was an Aurora plant on Mars that made them in black and someone re-did the stripes

I just took this picture of them. They are in my basement right now!!!!!










This lil guy is fixing the grill on my Dual axle (done by Bill) Peterbuilt and he said Bill sent them. LOL










Bob...I know to much...zilla


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I wondered why my cousins didn't show up for the gooey horse paste barbeque. Now I know. They're hanging with the 'zilla. Don't let them have Coors; it gives them gas. :hat:


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Dragula said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/1960S-BLACK-AUR...oryZ2618QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
> 
> If its real,this guy just hit the lotto!
> Christian



christian, the guy said he is selling it for his brother, he bought it for 100.00 5 yrs ago hoping to get more then he paid for it.

Richard
wheelz63


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

You know the cards of just bodies that Aurora made way back when? Well in 1996 or so when I used to sell at the Syracuse Toy Show, some guy had a strip of bodies, and the whole strip was black Chargers. He was selling them individually for $110 per body, which I thought was a ridiculous price back then - although in hindsight it was definitely worth it. They looked just like this one, with the white stripes (did any others come with white stripes?) and were sealed in Aurora packaging, so they were legit. I had no idea that they weren't listed in any guides.....they DO exist. I have seen them with my own eyes.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*I just made up the Alien story...*



krazcustoms said:


> You know the cards of just bodies that Aurora made way back when? Well in 1996 or so when I used to sell at the Syracuse Toy Show, some guy had a strip of bodies, and the whole strip was black Chargers. He was selling them individually for $110 per body, which I thought was a ridiculous price back then - although in hindsight it was definitely worth it. They looked just like this one, with the white stripes (did any others come with white stripes?) and were sealed in Aurora packaging, so they were legit. I had no idea that they weren't listed in any guides.....they DO exist. I have seen them with my own eyes.


Well I did just make up the Alien story...KEWL black Chargers are real!!!!!!!!!!!!! :woohoo:


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

I emailed this guy about the car and here is the reply:

My brother bought it 5 or 6 years ago for $110. I cant say for SURE that its real or replica or repainted. It was bought under the assuption that it was real and never thought otherwise until some people said that Black wasnt a color. Although it IS listed in the book as there being a Black w/ white stripes. All I can say is that it is stamped HOD on the inside and if its a replica, then the guy did an AWESOME job.If you send me your email address, I can send you the pics that I took yesterday ofthe inside. thanks Jon email- [email protected]

My reply to him:
HOD stands for HO Detroit which is a company owned by a man named Chris Mullis who is famous for his replica cars. You definitely have to state this in your auction. This car is worth the money your brother paid for it, probably more. Chris's cars are the best replicas in the business, but it is not an original Aurora car. Thank you very much for the reply and I hope you revise the auction to let bidders know. 
-Joe
MYSTERY SOLVED...


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Auction has been updated...............


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

krazcustoms said:


> You know the cards of just bodies that Aurora made way back when? Well in 1996 or so when I used to sell at the Syracuse Toy Show, some guy had a strip of bodies, and the whole strip was black Chargers. He was selling them individually for $110 per body, which I thought was a ridiculous price back then - although in hindsight it was definitely worth it. They looked just like this one, with the white stripes (did any others come with white stripes?) and were sealed in Aurora packaging, so they were legit. I had no idea that they weren't listed in any guides.....they DO exist. I have seen them with my own eyes.


:dude:

I have been asked to authenticate two of these....they were fakes!

The easiest way to tell was with a magnifying glass and flash light.....you could see polish in the cracks and crevases...not to mention non of them had glass. Not that Aurora didn't push out Tjet product (Chargers, Dune Buggy's, Cheetah's etc.) on the card without glass I've had a Lime Green Chargers, Pink Cheetah's etc., but the tale-tale reason the black chargers that I have seen on the card didn't have glass is because Aurora melted (and glued) the glass in a charger.....you can't easily melt glass into a resin copy!




-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

fake or not, its nice looking and I may have to throw a small bid at it.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

SCJ said:


> :dude:
> 
> I have been asked to authenticate two of these....they were fakes!
> 
> ...


So you're saying the ones I saw were fakes? If they were, I couldn't tell..... Then again, I would think that somebody would know somebody who bought one and there would be general knowlege of their existence. I would think it would be somewhat difficult to open/close the old packaging without it being obvious, but then again it was 12 or so years ago and didn't seem like such a big deal at the time.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Listing was just corrected, seller says HOD is scribed in the underside of the car.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Old News Ed,Old News


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Would still look good in anyone's collection. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

wheelszk said:


> Old News Ed,Old News


opps.........I just noticed, sorry for the repeat.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

krazcustoms said:


> So you're saying the ones I saw were fakes? If they were, I couldn't tell..... Then again, I would think that somebody would know somebody who bought one and there would be general knowlege of their existence. I would think it would be somewhat difficult to open/close the old packaging without it being obvious, but then again it was 12 or so years ago and didn't seem like such a big deal at the time.


:dude:

Can't say for sure as I wasn't there with you....but MOC and/or MIB can and has been faked. The story on the chargers goes like this.....guy shows up at a slot show w/ three black body only (no glass) chargers on the card. Card changes hands (for big money) then gets cut up with two bodies being sold off to pay for the original purchase. I was asked to authenticate (or not as it turns out) what are believed to be two of these cars. No one has been willing to open the card which would be a definitive answer, but I'm comfortable in my review of the two cars I've seen!

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Front end is wrong...doesnt have the right "fall" to the nose. Looks like a modern AW daytona....crashed into a tree and never saw the frame rack. This is not shrinkage! T-jets shrink down ....not up! :thumbsup: Indicative of a resin that has been demolded while still active.

Front well is off also, note the tire position. No doubt due in part to the jacked nose.

Stripes are too strong, fat, and continue perfectly to the rocker/valence. Most all Charger stripes have some wobble in the lower area, or some fuzz. Too sharp and too perfect.

All this can be seen in a fairly mediocre picture. Four strikes and yer OUT!


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

SCJ said:


> :dude:
> 
> Can't say for sure as I wasn't there with you....but MOC and/or MIB can and has been faked. The story on the chargers goes like this.....guy shows up at a slot show w/ three black body only (no glass) chargers on the card. Card changes hands (for big money) then gets cut up with two bodies being sold off to pay for the original purchase. I was asked to authenticate (or not as it turns out) what are believed to be two of these cars. No one has been willing to open the card which would be a definitive answer, but I'm comfortable in my review of the two cars I've seen!
> 
> ...


Fascinating! That would make sense, especially if maybe someone got ahold of a card that fell apart on its' own. I don't remember if they had glass or not, but the guy selling them was walking around with them - he wasn't a vendor which would make it impossible to track him down once the dupe was found out. Thanks for clearing that up! I wonder if the ones you saw were the same exact ones that I saw.....


----------



## thunderjetgene (Apr 1, 2004)

KRAZ - Back in the early 90's, It was generally accepted that Aurora never made them in black, though that has been back pedaled on since because of one-offs and test shots, and other oddities. There were a couple of these going around then, but you couldn't know for sure if they were real because they were still in the blister. Well, there are people who can repair packaging to look like it was new. Asl train collectors. Also it wasn't hard to find blisters that opened easily because the glue was dried out and brittle. I've had plenty of them! 
Funny this one was HOD, because one that was shown around in Jersey was owned by a friend of his - I won't mention names, but the stripes were a dead giveaway - and I believe that blistered Charger bods came w/o glass, too. I bought two when I was a kid, and still have 'em. Couldn't get this guy to open that blister up to prove it, even though it would still have been the rarest of rarities.
I love when this subject pops up every few years or so!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Just wondering, even if Aurora did a black Charger or any manufaturer for that matter, why would they package them without a windshield?  rr


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

roadrner said:


> Just wondering, even if Aurora did a black Charger or any manufaturer for that matter, why would they package them without a windshield?  rr


 
End of the production run, you see all kind of crazy stuff. I've had Chargers, Cheetah, Dune Buggy, Chaparral all with out glass (Chap didn't even have a wing). Anything to dump the "old" product.

-------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

SCJ said:


> End of the production run, you see all kind of crazy stuff. I've had Chargers, Cheetah, Dune Buggy, Chaparral all with out glass (Chap didn't even have a wing). Anything to dump the "old" product.
> 
> -------------------------
> www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


SCJ,
Thanks! 

PS-Chassis arrived fine. Some great runners right out of the box to boot. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

